# Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincidence



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, so last year my pregnant doe at about three months pregnant I noticed that when she urinated it smelled bucky. In fact so much that I bought a doeling so I was sure to have one to expand my herd. This doe (Cleo) had triplet bucklings, go figure. So this year I am looking like an idiot smelling the air when my does urinate one is now three months along and I am not smelling that bucky smell. It makes sense because the kids waste would pass thru the urine of the doe but am just hoping too much that I will finally get a doeling this year or has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does unrine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincid*

Never heard that before. I have heard that the head of the doe will smell buckeye if she os going to have bucks. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Well...i'm gonna say it's a coincidence. But I also don't believe in the doe's head smelling bucky if she's going to have bucks either so.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Her head never smelled bucky and I remember checking that because of the smell in her urine. Well it is probably a good thing that I am smelling for it this year when they urinate in the barn so my neighbors don't think I am too nuts. :laugh: See I told you I was doing alot of wishful thinking on getting that doeling that I really want this year. Three girls are kidding so my chances are better, otherwise my buck is in trouble.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

HAHA! :laugh: I don't know if there is any validity to this method, but I'm imaging all these people out in their goat pens smelling the goat pee... lol I'm just going to wait and see what they have I think because most people already think I'm weird enough already... if I get caught doing this I'll be in trouble!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*



jaycee said:


> HAHA! :laugh: I don't know if there is any validity to this method, but I'm imaging all these people out in their goat pens smelling the goat pee... lol I'm just going to wait and see what they have I think because most people already think I'm weird enough already... if I get caught doing this I'll be in trouble!


LOL!!!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: If my neighbors (or family for that matter!) EVER saw me smellin goat pee!!! Oh gosh! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Now see...you're gonna make me go out and smell goat pee!

If she has doelings this year, you may be on to something!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Okay, even my method doesn't work this thread was definitely good for a good laugh. :ROFL: You should have seen my husbands face when he walked by the computer one day and there was a picture of a pooch on the screen. He wanted to know what us goat people were doing. It was really funny.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Yes and of course the image that came to mind when you mentioned smelling the goat pee was of my gross buck who dips his nose in the stream and then sticks it in the air with a huge toothy smile like he just did something he's very proud of!!! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Ewww....I hope no one would try that jaycee. :ROFL:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Yes that is a whole other part of owning goats that you have to have a good sense of humor about. I guess when I rented my buck last year my husband and son didn't witness all the loveliness that goes with bucks behavior. So imagine their shock and laughing when he I purchased him this year and brought him home. They are soo proud of themselves. When mine does the lip curl he usually has a couple of pieces of cheat grass in between his lip and gums. It looks like some scary looking fish that has really bad sharp teeth. I need to get a picture of it because it is funny!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

I have noticed that Beeps pee is horribly strong and bucky. When I say strong I'm saying I can smell it from fifteen feet away. It seemed really odd that it is that strong because its not real yellow and she drinks allot of water. She's due any time so well see. Candice's is a little strong but not as bad as Beeps.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Well keep us posted because my does was definitely strong and she wasn't in a barn last year during her pregnancy. They had a shelter but nothing enclosed like now. When are they due? My first one is due April 14th that I am not getting any bucky odor off of yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

:laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Xymenah-I just checked and I saw your doe Beep had two bucklings. So maybe there is something to that smell. I will find out in three weeks with mine. I am not smelling the buck smell at all yet. So keeping my fingers crossed for doelings this year.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Yeah I forgot to post again. Yes Beep did have twin bucklings and Candice had a single buckling. Their urine is now back to normal smell so I agree there may be something to it.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

I hope there is because I want PINK and Eclair's urine doesn't smell. :laugh:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

I'm sure there is some truth in this!

Tina smelled WORSE then our buck who is just under a year old. I would gag if she peed anywhere near me. The smell was so overpowering! I noticed it for a good 4-5 weeks before she had her kids. Even my family committed on just how bad her urine smelled. She had :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Nadia only had a faint smell of buck in the last 2 weeks. She had :kidblue: :kidred:

My 3rd girl is due in May... Was standing right next to her today when she peed... no smell... *fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidred: *


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

Well my two girls are due soon..... and if I start smelling there pee...... :ROFL: LOL!!!! but I am cuz I want to know! I can't remember if my girls pee smelled bucky.... one had 3 doelings and the other had 2 bucks and 1 doe.......


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

None of mine smelled bucky and I've had mostly bucks this year. Never noticed a smell before.

I have had does that smelled strong, but it just smelled like concentrated urine, not bucky.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant does urine smelled bucky? Had bucks! coincide*

For me the smell was so strong all you had to do was be by her when she urinated and then smell the air. I haven't smelled anything on her with this pregnancy but she is only 2 months along right now. My first doe is due in three weeks and I haven't smelled anything with her so we will see.


----------

